# Can you store an electric smoker in your house when not in use?



## zensmoker (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm a newbie and I'm desperate to get a smoker but I have no outdoor storage. Does anyone keep theirs inside? Does it smell too much? Help please! Thank you in advance. I was thinking of the MES 30 and putting it on wheels to take it in and out of the house.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2014)

Keeping a smoker in your house could be a problem after your smoker is broken in.

If you couldn't use a cover of some sort such as you live in an apartment, I suggest you look into "The Smoking Gun Hand Held Food Smoker".

They can be found on Amazon.  They can be used to put a light smoke on many foods and drinks in a short time and can be kept inside without any odor.  It is a good way to introduce yourself into smoking.

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Dec 7, 2014)

It will make your house smell like smoke. If you like smoke their shouldn't be a problem.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cmayna (Dec 7, 2014)

I assume you don't have an outside shed to store it in?    Garage?   Covered porch?   If inside the house is your only choice, I would consider wrapping it first in a large garbage bag.  Maybe double layered.  This of course is well after the smoker has cooled off.

Having 3 smokers, I have a dedicated smoking shed to store them.  Each time I open the door,  SNIFF SNIFF!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2014)

That would be fine, unless you're married.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you're married you could try what Craig said (above) in a tightly sealed garbage bag with no holes in it.

If you are married, and you bring it in without sealing it up in something, your marital status could change!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## zensmoker (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the good laugh Bear. I'm not married, I'm a single lady and I have a house, so I decide what comes in and stays or goes. No sheds, garages, etc. No smoking guns for me. I've had the real thing before and I want it again. I want to stuff a beer can up the chickens butt and let her go.

Has anyone actually tried the garbage bag? Is the smell to strong? Does it get the air it needs or does it mold?


----------



## themule69 (Dec 7, 2014)

You don't have your location on your profile which would be a lot of help on some questions. You know like climit elevation and such. In this case their might be someone that lives real close that would let you store your smoker in their garage. They would probably let you drop by and fill it up with meat and leave a few pieces for rent 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I see you haven't made it by roll call yet. When you get a chance will you drop by there so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 7, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That would be fine, unless you're married.:wife:
> 
> If you're married you could try what Craig said (above) in a tightly sealed garbage bag with no holes in it.
> 
> ...



Funny timing on this thread....  The other half and I have a tacit agreement, the upstairs and the finished area of the basement are off limits to anything I do that's fun.  The unfinished area is fair game.  I actually just rolled my MES (it's cooled) into my 400 Sq ft of freedom.  The wife gets off work at 7:00 so we'll see how the smell is.  I can't smell anything,  but then again I've standing around smoke most of the day...

I'm not sure on this square footage allocation plan, I pay about 99% of the costs and only have 10% of the floor space?  One more reason to think about getting into a relationship guys!


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't keep any of smokers indoors. They are all lined up under the garage eave with covers over them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2014)

ZenSmoker said:


> Thanks for the good laugh Bear. I'm not married, I'm a single lady and I have a house, so I decide what comes in and stays or goes. No sheds, garages, etc. No smoking guns for me. I've had the real thing before and I want it again. I want to stuff a beer can up the chickens butt and let her go.
> 
> Has anyone actually tried the garbage bag? Is the smell to strong? Does it get the air it needs or does it mold?


Ok---Didn't know you were a Lady!!

This is how I know all about where I can't put my Smoker:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99899/mes-40-with-remote-christmas-present

Read the captions with each picture!!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Ok---Didn't know you were a Lady!!
> 
> This is how I know all about where I can't put my Smoker:
> 
> ...


Bear

The porch was a wise choice. I did like the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  idea a little better. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bear55 (Dec 7, 2014)

I store my electric smoker on my screened patio and I often smell the smoker so storing it inside would be a big no no for me.


----------



## zensmoker (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you guys for your input. I'm researching "low cost solutions" to keep it outside. Thanks for the links to the pics Bear, too funny.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 7, 2014)

I keep 4 smokers in my basement with no smoke smell up stairs.   The basement isnt bad either, but i can smell the smoke alittle.


----------



## bellevue (Dec 7, 2014)

I have my Cook Shack Amerique permanently inside.  I did install an exhaust hood over it for inside use. Very little smoke smell. The only time there is a smell is when you open the door but this is only for brief moment. This was a matter of necessity if I wanted to smoke in the winter. This allows me to have year round smoking regardless of the weather.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2014)

ZenSmoker said:


> Thank you guys for your input. I'm researching "low cost solutions" to keep it outside. Thanks for the links to the pics Bear, too funny.


Or if you keep an eye on sales at Home Depot, you can pick up a storage box like my Son got for his Masterbuilt:













thumbnail-1-aspx-jpeg.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------

